# New Game



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Ok so this is the jist, its a Bedazzeled kind of game. 

You post a wish, however to post a wish you must first grant the wish above yours but mess it up

Example

I wished I live on a tropical island.

Granted, buts its deserted, no water and infested with malaria carryin skeeters!!!.




Ok so I will start.

I wish I had 500 acres to live on.


----------



## PullDawgPits (Apr 15, 2008)

Granted!

But it would be in a "no pitbulls allowed" township

I wish I had more energy and time

Stephanie


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

granted
but you would have to use that energy and time to be my slave!!lol

i wish my job wasnt so stressful


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Wish granted but yuo new job is to clean up doggy poo all day every day!

I wish I had more money.


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Granted, but you can't spend it.


uummmmmm........................I wish i was a Movie Star


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Granted, but you have the reputation of Britney Spears.

I wish for world peace.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Granted but there is no one left alive to enjoy it.

I wish I was financially independent.


----------



## Phoenix (May 3, 2008)

Granted, *but* then the IRS comes a-knockin' and takes all your money and possesions because of a minor tax oversight:angeldevi

ummm,let's see here....

I wish I could dance like the people on America's Best Dance Crew


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Granted, but you break you hip and ruin your career..

I wish I could find a woman who's not psychotic..


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Granted but she's in a coma

I wish I had my kennels set up finished.


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

granted but you have no dogs to put in them...


i wish i didnt have to work anymore


----------



## PullDawgPits (Apr 15, 2008)

Granted but that also means you have no income.

I wish I was 10 years younger again.

Stephanie


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

granted but you look 40 years older


i wish i had more time to do what i want


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Granted but you will have to do it alone..

I wish I had a Chinaman bred pitbull..


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

granted but the day you get it bsl comes to your town..

i wish i was back in high school!!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Granted but you are the target of bullying every single day.

I wish I was slim and beautiful.


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

granted but no one can see you

i wish my job wasnt soooooo boring


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Granted but you have sooo much to do you work 20hrs a day.

I wish a had a big house.


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

granted but its infested with mice


i wish i had a lifetime supply of lipton green tea!!lol


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Granted but you develope a reaction to it and you cannot get rid of it.


I wish I lived on the lake.


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

MY MIKADO said:


> Granted but you develope a reaction to it and you cannot get rid of it.
> 
> I wish I lived on the lake.


lol you took that 2 far!!!im addicted to it lol

granted but the dam breaks later on and the lake drains

i wish i didnt live on the lake


----------



## jakesmom (Aug 4, 2008)

granted but then u wouldnt have a job in we couldnt move out. =(


i wish i could hurry up in get in my house!


----------



## jakesmom (Aug 4, 2008)

sorry i was late =( haha


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

jakesmom said:


> granted but then u wouldnt have a job in we couldnt move out. =(
> 
> i wish i could hurry up in get in my house!


Granted, but you don't have the money to pay all of your bills.

I wish my dogs would get along.


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

granted but now they dont like you

i wish this day would go by faster


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Granted but you didnt get anything done..

I wish I could take back some bad decisions I have made in life..


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Granted but you make worse decisions in the future.


I wish I had a horse.


----------



## lil bit pit karma (May 10, 2008)

Granted.... but its attached to a carasoel.(sp)

I wish I had a pot to piss in


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

Granted but it has holes in the bottom.

I wish I was 20 lbs lighter.


----------



## Bleu Clair (Jun 14, 2008)

Granted, but you lost your mind along with the 20 lbs.

I wish my husband gets loads of money out of his settlement.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Granted but it is put in trust for your great-great grandchildren.


I wish I had insider info on the stock market.


----------



## PullDawgPits (Apr 15, 2008)

Granted but you use it and go to prison.

I wish someone would invent a pill that causes weight loss.

Stephanie


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Granted, but one of the main ingredients is cocaine and it is very addictive.

I wish I could find a great job.


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Granted but, your boss is a psychopath

I wish I had a more fuel efficient vehicle


----------



## PullDawgPits (Apr 15, 2008)

Granted, but you have to peddle it. LOL

I wish I had a whole day off with nothing to do.

Stephanie


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

granted but you can do nothing except sit and watch paint dry.


I wish I had a room for everything example...library room, sewing room.......


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Granted but you will have to clean all these rooms yourself....

I wish I could meet a woman who will cherish me for who I am..


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Granted but she is ugly as sin......


I wish I wasn't so sacrastic.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Granted but people wont take you seriously anyway.

I wish I would win the lottery..


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

granted but you can only use the money for charities.....


I wish that life would slow down abit.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Granted, but now it's too slow!!

I wish people were in the Christmas spirit all year round.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Granted but you have to buy presents for everyone everyday.

I wish I could stay home today.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Granted, but there is more to do at home than at work.

I wish my family didn't ask so much of me.


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

Granted, but now they don't contact you at all.

I wish I could fly like Ironman.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Granted but an astroid orbiting had a strong magnetic field and well, you left earth for good.


I wish I could retire.


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

Granted, but your retirement involves everything, and you are just a couch potato

I wish I could carry a concealed weapon legally.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Granted, but as you unconceal it you shoot yourself in the foot! (and you can carry concealed or open, at least in TN for a fee)

I wish I had a Thick Juicy Steak and a loaded bake potato. Whoever grants this, I DONT CARE IF IT KILLS ME!!!


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Fine, then it doesn't kill you, but you're so sick you wish you were dead.


I wish I had a hot tub.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Granted, but you have to share it, every use, with Rosie O'donald...

I wish I would never get sick.


----------



## pitbullgirl22 (Jul 27, 2008)

Granted, but now you have to go every day to work.


I wish I had a brand new Chevy


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Granted! But it's the 2008 Aveo 5 which is the cheapest car on the market, it's your least favorite car, and to boot you end up getting pregnant and having quintuplets!


I wish I had some new parts for my aquariums.....


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Granted but when you get everything all set up your fish suddenly all die. So you have to start all over.


I wish my back didn't hurt so bad.


----------



## pitbullgirl22 (Jul 27, 2008)

Granted but now you have migraines

I wish my girl got best in show


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Granted.... But she catches a mean case of fleas at the show and they cause you to rear-end somebody on the way home.


I wish my puppy, Guapo, would put some weight on already......


----------



## lil bit pit karma (May 10, 2008)

Granted.... but now Guapo looks like a pot belly pig.

I wish I had a McRib from Mcdonalds.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Granted, but you end up with amebic disentary and spend the McRibs entire off season in the hospital....


I wish people would get over their hang up with PitBulls


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Granted but now Mastiff is being discriminated against.

I wish that people would live and let live.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Granted, but doctors die and let die without trying to save people.

I wish my laundry was finished.


----------



## PullDawgPits (Apr 15, 2008)

Granted, but you didn't separate well and now all your whites are pink and your darks are bleached.

I wish I could find a good trail horse.

Stephanie


----------



## lil bit pit karma (May 10, 2008)

Granted.... but its sway back and you cant ride it.

I wish I would get married.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Granted, but the dude is gay and the marriage is a sham and you suspect the guy has an affair going with your brother.


I wish Tobacco was never discovered......


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Granted but instead they made ciggies out of oppium and that is much more addictive.

I wish I were a little taller.


----------



## PullDawgPits (Apr 15, 2008)

Granted, but then you hit your head on everything cause you aren't used to your new height.

I wish that I had more energy.

Stephanie


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Granted, but you're addicted to crack cocaine and you end up living on the streets doing "favors" to feed your addiction. LMAO!

I wish church was later in the day, I hate waking up early on Sunday morning


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Granted but now the service are 2 1/2hr long and you don't have time to do what you want on Sunday.


I wish we had a four day work week.


----------



## PullDawgPits (Apr 15, 2008)

Granted but now you only have a one day weekend! LOL

Monday Tuesday Wednesday Thursday 

Sunday

Then back to work.

I wish I didn't have any debt.

Stephanie


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

PullDawgPits said:


> Granted but now you only have a one day weekend! LOL
> 
> Monday Tuesday Wednesday Thursday
> 
> ...


How the heck did that happen. Where are friday and saturday????????

Granted but you don't have any money either cause some one else hadto take care of all your bills you lost the right to spend your money freely.

I wish that government would not be greedy.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Granted, but they spend all our money on social causes here and across the world and all of the people that had been taking advantage of the system end up more well off then the middle class. Mean while the rest of the world see our kind getsters as a sign of weakness and bomb the hell outta every coastal city in the US.....

I wish my mouse batteries wouldn't die so fast


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

BUMP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PullDawgPits (Apr 15, 2008)

Granted but then your computer crashes. LOL

I wish I had a couple of more days to get ready for this show!

Stephanie


----------



## Kane (Jul 22, 2008)

Granted but now the show is canceled.

I wish my girlfriend would clean the damn house


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Granted! WHile cleaning she accidentally throws away all your favorite memorabilia and collectors items, costing you thousands of dollars and mental anguish....


I wish my dog could talk


----------



## PullDawgPits (Apr 15, 2008)

Granted but the first words out of her mouth is "Ok fella, a few things are gonna change around here or else!"

I wish my car was all paid off.

Stephanie


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

Granted, but then you blow both your engine and tranny. 

I wish I had a cold beer right now.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Granted but at that same moment beer is outlawed and you just got a hugh fine.

I wish gas price would come down.


----------



## pitbullgirl22 (Jul 27, 2008)

Granted but now you don'y have a car

I wish it would stop raining hee already!


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

granted ...but now your stuck with 4 straight months of summer heat ..causes the a/c to work over time which causes you to blow more than half your income on the electric bill! 

umm...I wish....that hurricane season was over...


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Granted, but the end of the season coming early causes all the migratory foul to hang out in your home town for a couple months and they crap on everything all day long and it's a horrible mess causing an aweful stench and diseases for all the domesticated animals there.

I wish I hadn't drank so much coffee today........


----------



## D1RT (Sep 11, 2008)

GRANTED!! But substituting a soda for your caffeine fix caused a cavity to flare up and cause u temporary but horrible pain!


I WISH MY CAR WAS FINALLY FIXED


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Granted and as you pull out of the garage you get hit by a truck and total it.

I wish my house will sell.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Granted, but with the current state of the market, you had to take a huge loss. In five years, the people sell the house for double what they paid you for it.

I wish I could hurry up and finish my degree.


----------



## pitbullgirl22 (Jul 27, 2008)

Granted but now you can't find a job

I wish gas was cheaper


----------



## Kane (Jul 22, 2008)

Granted but now you are so broke you can't aford to buy gas anyways.


I wish my food would hurry up and get here!!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Granted but they mixed up the order and you have deep fried crickets and rice for lunch.


I wish I could have slept another hour this morning.


----------



## Kat&Kumho (Sep 10, 2008)

Granted but in that sleep the big boss stops by your work. i wish I would have past my test..


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

granted but results show you have quite a few std's may want to look into that.

i wish my hair wouldnt be so friggen difficult to work with during the summer!!


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Granted, but it's almost fall....

I wish the economy was better.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Granted but now all the stuff in stores and the employees are from another country becasue they are cheaper and those saving can be passed on to you.

I wish I could see the future.


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

granted but its a complete strangers future not yours.


i wish i could turn invisible so i can finally have some time to myself!


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

Granted, but you are invisible forever and can't even see yourself in a mirror.

I wish I could already finish replacing the windows in my house


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America (Jul 19, 2008)

Granted but once you finish an earthquake decides to hit and your windows get shattered once more!!

I wish we could move our family back to Texas instead of staying here in California!


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

granted but by the time you get there you and your family are ancient almost living antiques.

i wish i could be ruler of the world!!!!!!:roll:


----------

